# Purpleheart-Cranberry



## knifecut (Mar 4, 2004)

Just read an article by Bill Haskell in the AAW magazine suggesting that Purpleheart can be changed to a nice Cranberry color using a thimbles worth of Muratic acid, outside, in a closed container (plastic) or wiping the acid on with a small piece of sponge (foam).

(Wonder if vineger will work?)


----------



## pen-turners (Apr 23, 2004)

White vinegar works also!!!

Chris


----------



## FireMedic4Christ (May 17, 2004)

So will baking in the oven. I turn to size, sand to 400, bake at 400 for about 15 mins (time varies, so watch closely), MM to 12000, then finish.

Brian


----------



## ilikewood (May 18, 2004)

If you use Muriatic (also known as Hydrochloric acid) it would be wise to dilute it first.  This acid can also hyrdolyze the cellulose or even decrystallize the cellulose bonds softening the wood.  Dilution inhibits the reaction from going too far (plus it makes it a little more safe to handle).

Bill Jacob
(a chemist that wishes he could work wood fultime)


----------



## J. Fred Muggs (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm a late comer to this one too.  But try this:  I turn my purpleheart blanks last thing in the evening before I shut down the shop. Sand ready to finish, and leave it in the lathe.  I pull a two lamp fluorescent task light down right above, within inches of the blank, form a makeshift reflector underneath the blank from aluminum foil by wrapping aroung the ends of the mandrel. Then I leave the lamp on overnight.  If you haven't tried this, you won't believe the beautiful shade of purple you get.  Next evening I apply the finish.

According to the books, It's ultra violet radiation that causes freshly cut prupleheart to turn from brown to purple.  The fluorescent lamps put out a lot of UV.  Of course, when you read further, It's also UV radiation that ultimately turns the purple back to brown.  So, I always tell my customers to expect purpleheart and also osage orange to turn brown over time.


----------



## dougle40 (Dec 23, 2004)

That's interesting to know , I wonder if using some kind of finish with a UV protector in it would prevent the "browning" .


----------



## J. Fred Muggs (Dec 27, 2004)

Don't know for sure, Doug.  But, I suspect it would only slow down the "browning".  I don't believe any of the UV protectors will stop all UV radiation, at least not in the concentrations used in finishes.


----------



## Bmerkle (Jan 4, 2005)

I tried the oven trick.  Beautiful deep burgandy color!! Thanks for the tip


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

I know I just read about this not too long ago on this site but I'll be darned if I can find it now.
When I turn pens out of PH I don't worry if they turn brown anymore.
After turning sanding and finishing I hang them outside in the sun and they turn back to purp;e relatively quickly.
Usually no more than an hour.
The "big clunky pen" I posted in show off your pens was an example of this.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 6, 2005)

Before Judith Mattart (sp?), also known as the Lumber Lady, died she sold a product that prevent the color changes in woods like purpleheart and osage orange. Last time I checked her web site wasn't being maintained, I don't know if the business is still being operated or not. You may want to try:  http://www.lumberlady.com/







> _Originally posted by dougle40_
> <br />That's interesting to know , I wonder if using some kind of finish with a UV protector in it would prevent the "browning" .


----------



## elocyar (Jan 6, 2005)

I tried the white vinegar.  Nothing happened.  Although the purple heart  was purple all the way through.


----------



## patsfan (Jan 6, 2005)

I cranberried one of my purpleheart pens with white vinegar as suggested.  After sanding, I wiped it down with WV.  Once it had dried, I finished as usual.


----------



## woodscavenger (Jan 18, 2005)

I can just hear it now......"You wanna do what in my oven....over my dead body...."


----------

